# Asuka & Aquilies rescue log



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Today is the 28th of October, Day 1 of Aquilies rescue.










Aquilies seems to be a HM betta with a lovely blue and yellow color. He arrived to the store in said conditions probably due to stress and tail-bitting. Checking for signs of fin rot and there is greyish tips. 

However seems quite healthy regardless with perhaps a good chance of survival if I do well with this rescue.

The store gave him to me for free due to his poor state stating he would die but I am hopeful though I feel like I lack experience and emotional detattachement to do so. 

He arrived after an hour trip to my house around 9 and is slowly being adjusted to his new hospital tank to be treated with medication against rot.

There were no issues except I did cut myself while doing a full water change on one of my other betta's and had to empty the water and redose conditioner as I dripped blood in his water, thank god I noticed. The cut was quite small so no worries there. I will put a band aid on it later.

I think I've spent a good few hours just spending time with this rescue, talking to him in a low voice and well, he seemed to be paying close attention to me, I guess because I'm so alien to him right now. 

Right now I'm just dying to let him into his hospital tank so he can have a bit more space to swim around but I know the time isn't right yet, patience don't abandon me now.

Finally! Hours later he is in the hospital tank, I feel bad it's kinda bare but I want to keep a close eye for any complications or progress. 

He has no issues swimming and is quite lively, perhaps a bit stressed for being in a new home but he's exploring the few items in the tank, the thermometre and the heater.

I tilted the heater a bit so he can use it as a hammock to sleep on and so far that is what he is doing, I'm going to wrap his tank in a towel, it's so cold tonight and I want him as warm as he can be.

Good night Aquilies and welcome home.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

oh this is a good idea, it will be good to watch his progress


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

It really is a great idea!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Morning-noon of Day 2:*

He's swimming without much difficultly, made him a hammock so he can rest being close to the surface but he hasn't figure out what it is for yet.

He's trying to explore the things on my desk but he is so jumpy, he doesn't like sudden movements so I'm extra careful around him.

He has eaten 2 dried mosquito larvae with some insisting, he ignored flakes (don't blame him) and the small grammy pellets I tried.

I still not sure if it is because he is just not used to his new home. 

It is confirmed that he has fin rot, so I'm glad I'm medicating him right now. I have no better medicine than Ecktol in my reach so i'm treating him with that and a bit of aq salt.

Hopefully I will see progress or healing soon... I wonder how long it takes fin rot to go away if treated?

The store gave me some IALs, which I couldn't find anywhere to buy. They don't sell them but use it for their own stock, but they gave me 2 leaves anyways. I guess they saw how worried I was for the little fellow. I wonder if I could put the IAL in there despite the meds and salt or perhaps I'm putting too much junk in there.

Will be keeping an eye on him. And take a picture later this afternoon-night.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

hes gonna be such a handsome boy. cant wait to see how he progresses. keep up the good work


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Day 2 afternoon -night:*

He has lost most of his rotten fins, I was quite horrified to find the bits of blackened fins on the bottom by the end of the day, however the rot doesn't seem to have progressed since medication, the tips though perhaps not as rotten has uclers with red spots on them. they are now quite tattered though...
_
Aquilies in his changing cup_










I can't do much but keep the water clean and try to stop fin rot with the means I have.

I've been comparing to how he was at the store and how he is now, for some reason I have the feeling that I'm not doing my job right and I'm becoming quite paranoid. 

Perhaps I have embarked on something too big for me? I try to push away the negative thoughts but I cannot help it-- his colors aren't as vibrant, he hasn't got much appetite and he moops on the bottom and tilts to the side slightly when inactive I don't know if he does that because he lacks the support from his tail and fins...

I'm continously researching for ways to save him.. Right now I'm adjusting him to the new water change while waiting for the heater to heat up the water... sigh... Pull through Aquilies...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi asuka. Aquilies is a handsome boy! Looks like a mustard gas. It's good that the fin rot is falling off. It means that the dead tissue is going away so new tissue can grow there. He should be okay on that regard as long as you don't see any black rot advancing rapidly toward his body.

I'm not familiar with Ecktol (is it a European brand of meds?) but my general recommendation for fin rot meds would be an antibiotic that treats gram negative bacteria. The AQ salt will help to keep his electrolyte levels stable and his slime coat production going. Also, IAL has some antimicrobial properties so that will help keep further infection away. Don't be afraid to make the water as dark brown as possible. OFL says it's impossible to overdose on tannins.

His lack of activity may be due to being in a small environment or he may not be feeling well. Keep an eye out for signs of bloating that could mean an internal infection as well. But for now, you're doing a great job with him. His best chances for survival are warm, clean water and good food and you're providing all of that.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Hi asuka. Aquilies is a handsome boy! Looks like a mustard gas. It's good that the fin rot is falling off. It means that the dead tissue is going away so new tissue can grow there. He should be okay on that regard as long as you don't see any black rot advancing rapidly toward his body.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Ecktol (is it a European brand of meds?) but my general recommendation for fin rot meds would be an antibiotic that treats gram negative bacteria. The AQ salt will help to keep his electrolyte levels stable and his slime coat production going. Also, IAL has some antimicrobial properties so that will help keep further infection away. Don't be afraid to make the water as dark brown as possible. OFL says it's impossible to overdose on tannins.
> 
> His lack of activity may be due to being in a small environment or he may not be feeling well. Keep an eye out for signs of bloating that could mean an internal infection as well. But for now, you're doing a great job with him. His best chances for survival are warm, clean water and good food and you're providing all of that.


thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*30th October day 3: morning - noon*

I think I have hardly slept tonight, not only did I go to bed late trying to aclimate Aquilies, my veiltail Cheshire has got ICH.

Thing is I can't do much till wensday when I can buy anti-parasitical medicine and deal with it, since I cannot seem to raise the temperature as I'm using pre adjusted heaters 10w marine heaters.

I have no idea how he got it but I need to get rid of it... it makes me worry because I can't do much at the moment but suffer and watching him trying to scratch himself. So far he's quarintined in a small container - like a cup- and I put him near my lava lamp in a poor attempt to get the temp a few degrees higher.

Aq salt is in his water as well.

Aquilies on the other hand looked a bit better, there are no signs of regrowth yet, but all the damaged and rotten parts are almost gone so I'm hopeful. Still there is red irritation spots here and there.

I do hope to see some visual improvement, seeing his tattered fins breaks my heart. Not to mention the mopping around the bottom of his tank.

I managed to get my hands on 2 IAL leaves, but I doubt I can get anymore as the store I go to doesn't sell it but gave it to me because I was looking desperate I guess.

I put a piece in his water but don't know if that would do much as I am doing daily 100% water changes to keep his water as pristine as possible.

After this class I'm in I'm going to try to get him to eat a bit, see if he's got appetite. Perhaps soak his food in garlic juice was it? No idea how to get my hands on that, can I use just regular garlic and mash it up? I wonder...

So far I'm getting really worried for Cheshire, I feel like a bad mommy for my little ones.

Blueberry is fine however he does have 3 white scab looking things near his dorsal fin. I know he must have gotten scratched somewhere as before those scales looked like a rusty orange. At least I hope they are just scabs, been flashing a light on it and it doesn't look cottony at all. However I'm not risking it and I am putting aq salt for 10 days.

Sigh... every one seems to be having something going on at the moment. I hope they can overcome it. I will do my best to help them


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Day 3 - 30th october: Night*

Sorry belated entry I was so tired I went straight to bed as soon as I could.

I borrowed some money, which I have paid back today the 31st, to buy Cheshire some ICH medicine and he now has heater with adjustable temp. His temp has been raised slowly to 28C which is the equivalent of 82F. 

He doesn't mind the temperature much, and in his bowl he has meds and aq salt. DIE YOU PESKY PARASITES! D:< I also got some bleach without detergent to disinfect everything (net, cup, ornaments, gravel.)

Meantime Aquilies is pretty much the same, due to recommendations I stoppped performing 100% water changes and just performing 50% daily. He has about 2 days left of fin rot treatment. And so far his fins are better. Rot is almost gone, no signs of perking up yet however, I need to try to get another adjustable heater I think, my room is far too cold, and the house heater will not be turned on till me and my sisters become living ice cubes. 

I'm using 2 blankets to sleep LOL.

The 10w marine heater is barely keeping the tank around 23 c which is around 73F (when it wasn't so cold it kept the water at 25-26 77-78F), the only reason for which I am reluctant is because in the summer it is HOT here. And I've spent over 66 euro (22 euro each heater for 3 bettas) for these immersible heaters... 

I'll think about it... so far Blueberry is fine with the temp active and says hi to me when i'm near, so was cheshire before he got ich, but Aquilies doesn't seem to be coping well with it. He's weak already so I do not blame him.

I'm going to check and see if they have some cheap adjustable heaters in the store, the one I got for Cheshire was from a friends tank (which I throughly disinfected using bleach, and rinsed various times). 

What sucks is that most my money will go to my next month's bus pass... sigh... leaving me with 10 euro for the heater... Unless I can wait one week more. Who would have thought that I would need yet another heater...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can always put Blueberry into a small cup and float him in Cheshire's tank to keep him warm. Otherwise, put Blueberry's tank in the warmest area you can and wrap a towel around it. 

Yeah, those heaters are expensive. I really don't want to think about how much money I have spent on my 20+ adjustable 25w heaters. *looks at empty wallet*


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> You can always put Blueberry into a small cup and float him in Cheshire's tank to keep him warm. Otherwise, put Blueberry's tank in the warmest area you can and wrap a towel around it.
> 
> Yeah, those heaters are expensive. I really don't want to think about how much money I have spent on my 20+ adjustable 25w heaters. *looks at empty wallet*


I don't think that is a good idea, Blueberry is clear of Ich while Cheshire is swarmed. I don't want to risk infection. 

I think I'll slowly save up for 2 more lol. So far he's fine, such a trooper :3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, that is a danger but as long as Cheshire's water doesn't get into Blueberry's cup, it's always an option if the temp really dips low.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Day 4: bad news good news.
*
Good news is that Cheshire is slowly overcoming his Ich, bad news... Aquilies has developed a strange silvery patch on his fin since this morning... I think it could be the mystery disease that strikes blue bettas... oh please don't be I think I'm going to cry...


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i hope hope hope it is not that disease.... i hope it just clears up


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If it proceeds very rapidly and starts to cover his whole body within hours, then chances are it is. If, on the other hand, the discoloration stays small then it is most likely fin rot or ammonia burn.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> If it proceeds very rapidly and starts to cover his whole body within hours, then chances are it is. If, on the other hand, the discoloration stays small then it is most likely fin rot or ammonia burn.


The water is being changed daily 50%, medication is still in the water against rot as well as aq salt... I don't think it is either...


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

megaredize said:


> i hope hope hope it is not that disease.... i hope it just clears up


same... I'm hoping as well...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If it is a resistant strain of rot, it could still be present even with meds and water changes. Fin rot can be caused by various different bacteria and some are more resistant to treatment than others. Let's hope that's all it is.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> If it is a resistant strain of rot, it could still be present even with meds and water changes. Fin rot can be caused by various different bacteria and some are more resistant to treatment than others. Let's hope that's all it is.


over night it has grown. It's almost reached the body... It's practically taken over the the little remainder of his tail

About 9 hours has passed... is it considered fast advancing?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Day 5: Aquilies is dying..*

He's laying completely on his side, gasping, he cannot swim for air no more, lowered water levels but no real point. 

He's dying. I can see it in his eyes. He's looking at me "I'm dying-- I'm suffering" kinda look. I can't help but cry, I fail to rescue another betta yet again. I cannot euthanise him. I just can't. 

1- I don't have clove oil
2- I do not dare decapitate a being










Is it cruel of me not being able to save him all the suffering? I just feel trapped, I cannot end his suffering but I feel like I cannot prolong his torture...

I doubt I'll ever try to get a sick betta healed up. I think my friend is right, buy healthy ones and provide them with the best life they can get. Which is in a sense saving them from eternity or sickness in a cup if gotten early.

I thank those who helped, gave advice, egged me on.

Sincerely 

Asuka.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, looks like we have another victim of the mystery disease here. I'm so, so sorry Asuka.

If it's like other cases, it will be over soon.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Yup, looks like we have another victim of the mystery disease here. I'm so, so sorry Asuka.
> 
> If it's like other cases, it will be over soon.


yes I hope it's painless as possible. Thanks for your help sakura, also Been wondering how long should I extend Cheshire's treatment to make sure all the ich is gone. He doesn't have spots now but I know it's too soon to stop-- treatment is said to last 5 days then prolong 15 days for safety


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That sounds about right for Cheshire.

If it makes you feel any better, bettas don't feel pain and discomfort in the same way we do.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> That sounds about right for Cheshire.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, bettas don't feel pain and discomfort in the same way we do.


I hope so... but what do they feel...? Aquilies is just here at the moment, struggling still.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I don't think they are capable of a conscious thought. Like, when we stub our toe, we think "I am in so much pain." I think for them, it's more like they may feel something but they don't think about it. 

I don't know if this would be of interest to you, but the ice bath method may work.

Aquarium Fish Euthanasia


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I don't think they are capable of a conscious thought. Like, when we stub our toe, we think "I am in so much pain." I think for them, it's more like they may feel something but they don't think about it.
> 
> I don't know if this would be of interest to you, but the ice bath method may work.
> 
> Aquarium Fish Euthanasia


He passed away. Just now. Snuck out of the house to give him burial in a nearby river. Don't know if it was smart, but at the time it seemed like a good idea, rivers lead the sea, the place where we all came from millions and millions of years ago.


Seemed better than to bury him and have the stray cats/birds dig him up. Or worms eat him..

I'm going to see if I can sleep been up till 3am now just to spend time with him before he was gone.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Asuka. You did all you could and he was able to pass peacefully in warm, clean water surrounded by love and care. Sleep well, you earned your rest being with him.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel for you Asuka, I lost my little buddy a little over a month ago... I have since cycled my tank and adopted Blooey a week ago. What you have done, all the effort and care you provided, was not all for naught. How would Aquilies have spent his last days if he was still in the fish store? Alone, no attempt of bringing back his health, left for dead... If I were Aquilies, I would have been elated to spend my last days with someone as caring as you.


----------

